# Suggestions for power conditioners



## bernch5 (May 31, 2013)

I'm running a x4000 denon on a projector home theater system. With that being said I need to get a power conditioner and was needing help selecting one that will handle this system and cost between $100-$200 if I can get away with it. Please give me a couple of different options that I can look into.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Why do you need a power conditioner?


----------

